# Snuggle cats



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I was doing stuff then looked up to find my two, snuggled up like lovers on top of the boxes lol. Funny because I call them brother and sister, but they aren't really related. I wonder if they really are boyfriend and girlfriend :lol:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey. Three's a crowd, MOM!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awwwww how sweet. Loved the share! More, more!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aren't they the cutesttt? <333

My little babies! They are so snuggly.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That is really adorable. I think orange and black kitties together are dramatic!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a shallow, vein cat owner who went with coat colors and looks when choosing those two from the kitten room at the shelter. It was really, really hard to choose though. There were many very good looking kittens. I decided on getting totally different coat colored ones instead of getting similar ones. I wanted a little variety in life hahaha.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww, LOOK. AT. THEM!!! lol 

They just look so comfy, snugly and warm... and spoiled ROFL

I just wanna run up and tickle Aloo's little pink toes


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I knowwwww her pink toesssss! But she doesn't have that magic pink nose like Sadie does. Her twin was real naughty this morning, knocking down trash cans and playing with my hair thingy, making lots of noises!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

What's the name of your black kitty? I love his eyes! Are they green?  They look so comfy snuggling together :luv
I see we have lots in common! When I chose my cats, I also put color and look as a priority :lol: I also intentionally chose different colors and patterns so to enjoy beauty from both sides. And I also call my cats sisters though they are not related


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

His name is Billi. His eyes are yellow with a touch of amber.










Your cats are beautiful, and I like the color variations! Yeah, I'm always talking to them, going "you know your sister's crazy" or "aww your brother stole your toy!" Do yours snuggle up together like mine do?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

yingying said:


> What's the name of your black kitty? I love his eyes! Are they green?  They look so comfy snuggling together :luv
> I see we have lots in common! When I chose my cats, I also put color and look as a priority :lol: I also intentionally chose different colors and patterns so to enjoy beauty from both sides. And I also call my cats sisters though they are not related


I think I just died....you have a cat named Meatball? That is the cutest cat name I have ever heard, hands down :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

JungliBillis said:


> His name is Billi. His eyes are yellow with a touch of amber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that eye color is called "copper". It's actually kind of an uncommon color, and I love it :luv I saw most black Persians have this eye color, which make them very stunning. 

My cats use to snuggle up when they were young. But not anymore. I tried to "convince" them (by putting them together while they are asleep) and it doesn't work


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Junglibillis - Your kitties are adorable  I don't very often find Stephano and Taffy snuggling any more, but I will never forget the first time we put them in their room together...they have their own room that they stay in during the times that Beep, my killer cat is having her time out. So anyway, that had been getting along well and accepted each other but I was a littler nervous at how they would do with them in their room together. So an hour or so after we put them in their room, we gently opened the door and this is what we found:


Of course, my daughter and I were over the moon  They don't seem to snuggle up as much lately, but I think it's because it's so hot. Hopefully when it gets cold they will be snugglers again.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

howsefrau32 said:


> I think I just died....you have a cat named Meatball? That is the cutest cat name I have ever heard, hands down :luv


Thanks! I like that name too  And you know what? With all her fluffy fur and the coloring, she does look sort like a deep-fried meatball :lol:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

yingying said:


> Thanks! I like that name too  And you know what? With all her fluffy fur and the coloring, she does look sort like a deep-fried meatball :lol:


I swear, if I had heard this name when I was looking for a name for my big, fluffy maine **** mix, I would have stolen the name. My 9 year old daughter ended up naming him Taffy....she thought he was a girl  It kind of fits him though, because he is about as un-tough and unmanly a kitty I've ever met. I wanted to give him a tough name, because he was so wimpy, my hubby and I wanted to name him "Leonitis", but my daughter had already claimed him as her cat and insisted on Taffy....but if I'd have heard Meatball....that would have been his name! He kind of looks like a giant meatball. Here is a picture of my daughter with her big fluff ball Taffy....you can see he kind of looks like a big meatball too


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

yingying said:


> Thanks! I like that name too  And you know what? With all her fluffy fur and the coloring, she does look sort like a deep-fried meatball :lol:


I meant to add, your little kitty does look kind of like a deep fried meatball


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

yingying said:


> I think that eye color is called "copper". It's actually kind of an uncommon color, and I love it :luv I saw most black Persians have this eye color, which make them very stunning.
> 
> My cats use to snuggle up when they were young. But not anymore. I tried to "convince" them (by putting them together while they are asleep) and it doesn't work


Ha! I had no idea it's not that common. Now I know what to call his eyecolor! Thank you. I LOL'd imagining you sneakily moving them while they sleep. I wonder mine will stop snuggling at some point as well. They are about 10 months now. Growing up so fast!



howsefrau32 said:


> Junglibillis - Your kitties are adorable  I don't very often find Stephano and Taffy snuggling any more, but I will never forget the first time we put them in their room together...they have their own room that they stay in during the times that Beep, my killer cat is having her time out. So anyway, that had been getting along well and accepted each other but I was a littler nervous at how they would do with them in their room together. So an hour or so after we put them in their room, we gently opened the door and this is what we found:
> 
> Of course, my daughter and I were over the moon  They don't seem to snuggle up as much lately, but I think it's because it's so hot. Hopefully when it gets cold they will be snugglers again.


Aww it must have been so special, especially when your first 2 didn't get along. LOL your killer cat. She's a feisty one huh? I guess some cats just don't like to share. Most adults at the shelter I went had the "wants to be the only cat" sign. It's the reason I had to go with kittens! So it's great Taffy took to Stephano so well.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

howsefrau32 said:


> I swear, if I had heard this name when I was looking for a name for my big, fluffy maine **** mix, I would have stolen the name. My 9 year old daughter ended up naming him Taffy....she thought he was a girl  It kind of fits him though, because he is about as un-tough and unmanly a kitty I've ever met. I wanted to give him a tough name, because he was so wimpy, my hubby and I wanted to name him "Leonitis", but my daughter had already claimed him as her cat and insisted on Taffy....but if I'd have heard Meatball....that would have been his name! He kind of looks like a giant meatball. Here is a picture of my daughter with her big fluff ball Taffy....you can see he kind of looks like a big meatball too
> http://s288.photobucket.com/user/iluvstarbucks959/media/DSC01828.jpg.html


Look at those feet! I don't think I ever saw a cat with such big feet :luv I love how your daughter mistook Taffy as a girl, so cute both of them :lol: And you definitely should keep the name Taffy. A name with a background story is always a good name!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are my lil snugglers. They are sisters but actually don't snuggle as much as they used to.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww they are very pretty! They do look like sisters. I suppose cats don't snuggle as much when they get older? Could be the case...hmm. We'll see!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

My two best snugglers are Jitzu and Doran.

Doran wooed Jitzu, he literally courted her for the first year we had him, now she's given up and they love each other. My absolute favorite kitty-thing is when Doran is laying on the couch Jitzu will come up to him, and he'll lift his front leg up so she can snuggle under it. CUTEST EVER!

Kitty spooning


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwww kitty spooningggggg!!!!!

OoOoooooh Doran likes his women older eh? 

So I take it, Jitzu wasn't interested in him in the beginning then. And he won her over? Awwww that's such a sweet love story. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He sure does! He just turned 5 and Jitzu's 9 in Aug!

It was so cute, he'd follow her around and try to give her kitty hugs (turn sideways and rub his whole side against her), and she's growl. So he'd 'kitty hug' the air NEXT to her. It was hilarious, he'd spin in circles about a foot away, arching his back as though he was rubbing himself on her. He tried to be super nice to her, using his very best kitten manners and trying to get her to play. SOOO cute!

Now he can give her kitty hugs, and she likes it! They also head bump each other and have marathon grooming and napping sessions. Adorable.

I sometimes call him my Cat-anova, cause' he loves to woo the ladies. He certainly got me, and we had a visitor kitty for a week or so and he tried very hard to make friends with her. If she'd been here for longer he'd have won her over too. Despite being my bottle baby he has awesome kitty manners.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

That is sooooo sweet. Sounds like you raised Doran right. Bottle fed babies sometimes lack proper social skills. LOL Cat-anova! Does he like to make friends with boy kitties too? I don't think any kitty can resist his charm. I'm so impressed to hear he was not pushy to Jitzu. Air hugs! He really liked her awwwww. I think you're right about him being a Cat-anova. I haven't met him and he's already got me too! Hahaha.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Found them like this last night...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwwww!!! The kitty spooning.....and he courted her for years.....my heart just melted, how adorable!!!

Is there anything more adorable than finding your kitties snuggling?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sooooo jealous!!! I want my cats to snuggle like that!!!! \>o</


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He's best buddies with his brother, Muffin (Who is actually his brother, same mum different litters. One kitten each time.), they wrestle and cuddle and groom each other all the time. They grew up together though, with Muffin three months behind Doran.

I haven't had any boy-kitties around to try it with, but when I used to foster kittens Doran was always the best with them. I'll foster again someday and I have a hunch he might be one of those cats who likes to parents. *shrugs* I'll need to wait until I've got the time to foster again to test my theory.

He's such a sweet boy. He's also my 'proof' that singleton kittens, and bottle babies, CAN be properly socialized cats. I think Jitzu had a lot to do with it, she didn't put up with any naughty kitten stuff. Between that and the fosters I had his first two years he got super-socialized. Plus he just has a gentle temperament.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I showed my partner this whole thread but he still vetoes getting another cat.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Silly partner!

Jitzu really wasn't a fan of other cats, and now she cries if I have to lock the boys up or if I take them outside without her. They're very close. After having closely bonded cats I don't think I'd purposefully get a single kitty, I think that (as long as they grow up with it) they need company. And even some kitties who need to learn to be around other cats need it too...it just takes a LOT more work.

Kitty cuddles are the cutest! JungliBillis, I love your pic  they're adorable!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you, librarychick! I adore your kitties and how bonded they are. Sounds like you lucked out on their temperament to a degree, but I'm sure the environment and care you provided nurtured them to be more social and gentle. I'm lucky enough to have mild tempered cats as well. And the best thing was that they got so bonded! They were familiar with each other at the shelter (they have all the kittens play in the kitten room), but those particular two weren't particularly bonded. I hoped they would, and they did! I am so glad I got two of them when I see them cuddling and playing together. So you have 3 boys and one girl? Is Torri a boy or a girl? Having 4 must be quite a handful! But I bet it's also really awesome 

Jacq,
Whaaat? Why does your partner not want another kitty? Its twice the cuteness and twice the fun. Doesn't want to see snuggly kittenssss??????


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin has been a cuddly boy since the day I got him, Doran has settled quite a bit since his mischievous kitten days and is currently directing his patience and catanova skills at Torri...who's nervous and shy.

Jitzu, Doran, and Muffin are very closely bonded and I love seeing how they interact. But, just like any siblings, they have their little tiffs too.

As far as Jitzu's temperament goes...she didn't have a super start but she's mellowed with age. Animal behavior is something I'm fascinated by, and I've worked with her a lot to mellow her out and build her trust with people. She used to chase me up the stairs when I first met her, now she's a lovey bundle of purrs...for ME. lol. but we've come a long way.

A lot of what Jitzu taught me, the hard way lol, I applied to Doran and Muffin as a preventative. I made a point of handling them when they were young, and I NEVER put them down when they're fussing even now. I found that a lot of the advice given by positive trainers to new puppy owners applies to kittens as well, and I think that has really helped me get the sort of cats everyone wants...for the most part. no kitty is perfect 

Getting two kittens together is a great way to encourage bonding AND good manners. I always suggest that when anyone I know is considering adding a kitten to their family. It works out so well most of the time. 

Jitzu and Torri are both girls, Doran and Muffin are the boys. Two and two  It has it's moments, both good and challenging, lol.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My Billi is a boy, and Aloo is a girl. I am so proud of how they get along. I have never seen them hiss or growl at each other, not even once. They wrestle and chase each other, which is so much fun to watch. Sometimes I get nervous because it seems so intense, but I think they know what they are doing lol.

It's interesting about never putting them down while they are fussing. Does that help? Aloo goes boneless when picked up and stays limber for a few good minutes before she wants to get down, but Billi tenses up the moment you pick him up. He dislikes being handled. Animal behavior is really fascinating. I love watching shows on Animal Planet about it. It's hard to figure things out though when it comes to your cats! Hahaha. I hope mine will mellow down with age like Jitzu did eventually and become mode cuddly 

LOL how is Doran's progress with Torri? Is this a hard case to crack for him?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

To me putting down a fussy kitten is like giving s toddler what they want when they're having a tantrum. It'll just get worse from there! I taught both my boys from day one that they'll get put down a) when I'm done snuggling or examining them, and b) when they're calm. It makes it sooo much easier to trim their nails, check out anything I need to, ect.

IMO putting them down when they struggle is why a lot of people end up with cats who can't be picked up, because if it works they'll just fuss harder the next time!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Bah! Five minute limit gets me again! Lol

Doran has been slowly working on Torri for the last two years. She got suck when she was a year old, a crucial socialization point, and because she didn't like interaction then (cause she was sick) she's shy and anxious now. Doran will casually walk past her, without looking at her, and then flop down on the ground facing away from her. Torri will sneak up to him and bat his tail, or chomp his paws or flank. Doran just calmly lies there, waving his feet a little bit...he's trying to teach her his favorite game; what we cal the bitey-feets game. So cute! He'll also let her chase Jim around, the beginnings of kitty tag!

She's slowly getting better, but its not an easy project. Jitzu was different because she wasn't afraid of him, just annoyed by him. Torri is very skittish, so he mostly tries to get her to come to him. She is getting better though,slowly.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha the 5 mins!

That's really good information. I will try not letting them down while they are fussing. It's true that they will learn that they get released if they fuss. I've had a hard time giving meds to Billi because of this before (he had conjunctivitis at one point), and with Aloo, it was super easy. Billi has always been the more cautious one.

Doran sounds like an excellent cat behaviorist! He knows how to approach her, and that's so great. I love how gentle his approach is with Torri. And I'm surprised how eager he is to be friends with other cats. Some don't really seem to care, you know. 

Sounds like you observe them quite a bit. I guess we can learn a lot from how cats (well mannered ones of course) interact with each other. I hope Torri will come around and become best friends with him. Sounds like it will happen eventually. It's awesome and fascinating to hear about your cats (esp. Doran). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ummm...a little privacy PLEASE!!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha I know. They looked at me like I was totally intruding!


----------

